# updated 10 planted tank (video)



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

here


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

scape looks awesome. i like the sand, then rocks and over to the microswords and change in elevation. really nice setup.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice tank u got there.


----------

